# I am a cop...



## Progress (Jul 10, 2015)

Newb here... HI told me come here.


----------



## Mish (Jul 10, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 10, 2015)

Progress said:


> Newb here... HI told me come here.


Less LE talk, more noodz.  We know you got em newb.


----------



## DUB73 (Jul 10, 2015)

LOL, COP, Cock on Pussy. The ASF legend has made a guest appearance to follow the ROID and all his fame and glory. Can we just drink the kool aid and get this over with...


----------



## brazey (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Progress (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't have any nudez


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 12, 2015)

Progress said:


> I don't have any nudez




Your worth more then some nudz.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2015)

Progress said:


> I don't have any nudez



You're getting close to DRSE status. Just sayin'


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 14, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> Your worth more then some nudz.


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 14, 2015)

There went the neighborhood


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 14, 2015)

We should mod this guy


----------

